# Differntial mechanism for Diablo



## Subi guy (May 17, 2005)

Please, somebody knows or could help me to find DIFFERENCIAL MECHANISM for Diablo 1991 model. My stock differencial is not enough, I'd like to strength it. Could somebody advise where it is possible to find tuned one?


----------



## sjberg40 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Differntial mechanism for Diablo (Subi guy)*

http://www.alburtoni.com


----------

